
Maintainer Hall of Shame - ballard
https://gist.github.com/8068198
======
anthonyb
Right, but then the very next thing down in his list of gists is the
ubiquitous "curl something and install as root":

[https://gist.github.com/steakknife/8032911](https://gist.github.com/steakknife/8032911)

It's easy to start tearing things down with a "wall of shame" ("Security-
oblivious, amateur-hour."), but a bit harder to be constructive and help fix
it.

~~~
CraigJPerry
And the whole tone is just a bit OTT:

    
    
        Friendly note: If you don't use semver, I will come to your home and stab you.

------
watwut
He made list of some of the biggest very useful projects available for free
and called that hall of shame.

I especially like "Heaviliy-depened upon but abandoned or barely maintained"
point. Should we really shame mainteners for not continuing free support of
their open source projects? "Heavily-depended upon" kind of suggests "useful
for many people".

I do not really care whether they do not have time anymore, lost interest or
died. It is still better for me if people abandon projects, then if they never
even start them for fear they will not be able to maintain them forever.

------
runarb
I don't like to phrase "Hall of Shame". In my view open source software
developers owes their users nothing. Many open source projects are developed
on people’s free time. Sometime their life changes and projects gets
abandoned. It is a fact of life.

The people who develop that software also only have a certain amount of time,
and therefore their typically develop against their other projects. So don't
expect open source developers testing and continued development to cover what
you need for your project.

------
parennoob
Next entry:

\- _Barry Allard, cannot spell "heavily" correctly in his Maintainer Hall of
Shame which pulls people up for their mistakes in projects he has probably
never contributed to._

That being said, it's a good list otherwise -- I'll keep it in mind when
releasing my projects into the wild.

------
bliker
I am not there but I will fix this in my projects. Thanks!

